# Potato vines dying back,can we leave them in ground



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

for a little while longer?

Don't want to deal with all of them now,too much other work going on plus death and sickness in hubbys family.

Will it hurt to let some of it stay and what is good to plant where they were when we take them all up.Right now we are just taking what we cook.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

They'll be okay for awhile if the soil is dry. If it's wet they'll rot.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> They'll be okay for awhile if the soil is dry. If it's wet they'll rot.


Its real sandy here and this week its dry.Thanks for info.It drains well too,we have the opposite problem of keeping enough compost and mulch on crops here,they are in raised beds too.:flower:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I had potatoes in my yard once and ran over them with the lawnmower on accident. Thought they were dead after that. Next year I saw em growing back and when I dug em up there were a whole lotta potatoes under there. Guess they just kept growing underground or something.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


> They'll be okay for awhile if the soil is dry. If it's wet they'll rot.


What he said. if it rains, take a weedeater to them until you can yank them up.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I pulled them up today. Only got about 20lb.s out of them.Many were very small.First time to grow potatoes.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> I pulled them up today. Only got about 20lb.s out of them.Many were very small.First time to grow potatoes.


I'd say that was a good haul for a first time potato grower. How many did you plant?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> I pulled them up today. Only got about 20lb.s out of them.Many were very small.First time to grow potatoes.


Seems really early to pulling potatoes! We've just started planting them about a month ago! We usually don't pull them until fall and then put them in the cellar. They last almost all year


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Seems really early to pulling potatoes!


That's what I was thinking. It's still May, and she is in Florida. Meerkat, take some of the smaller ones that have at least a couple of good eyes each, and replant them!


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Seems really early to pulling potatoes! We've just started planting them about a month ago! We usually don't pull them until fall and then put them in the cellar. They last almost all year


Just pulled our first batch of potatoes. They were white potatoes and turned out looking good and tasting even better. We put them in the ground in February. The tops were dried, guess it depends on where you're located :scratch Supposed to be triple digits for a few days, since the garlic was ready we pulled them too. Getting ripe tomatoes now too, might be a good gardening year shaping up.


----------

